# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Драйверы и прошивки BIOS >  Как изменить серийный номер материнской платы Intel

## scorpionkgma

Доброго времени суток.

Есть материнская плата Intel DQ45CB
http://www.intel.ru/content/www/ru/r...l?wapkw=dq45cb
Возникла необходимость периодически менять серийный номер данной платы. 
Я так понимаю серийник зашит в BIOS. Возможно как-то его изменить? Стандартные утилиты Intel не дают такую возможность. :(
Нашел утилиту UEFITool, но что-то ладу не могу ей дать. Не нашел как конвертировать значения в "читабельный" вид.
Сможет кто нибудь помочь в данном вопросе?

----------

